# Small Blues Chord Tricks



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Hope you like this. 

This is a great way to play "small chords". They are actually named "Dyads", and you can use them both for rhythm guitar as well as for lead guitar. You can also view them as harmonized 3rds, coming from the Mixolydian mode. It's a cool tool in your shed for playing lead guitar with more variation. Just single note lead playing can get stale. Then you throw in this type of thing and voila, we're cookin'.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

I really enjoy your vids. I've been watching and working on your triad clips lately.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Really like this one. Thanks.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Glad to hear, thank you.


----------

